# Found a pigeon that can't stand up/walk



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi guys,
First of all I'm sorry that I've been away for so long, but I was unable to retrieve my password because I forgot which e-mail I used to sign up! Well, I'm back with another pigeon and again I need your advise.

I was outside today bringing food and water to the ferals and this pigeon came flying down, but when she landed we noticed the she could not stand up or walk. She was there just laying on the ground eating the seeds. The sad part was that all the male pigeons started taking turns to mate with her  and because she cannot use her legs (and was probably very hungry) she just stayed there on the ground!! all the other pigeons walked on top of her too! it was really sad to see that, so we decided to pick her up and bring her in. 

She does not have any visible injuries, she just cannot use her legs. As you guys know I'm not an expert, but her right leg looks like it could be splayed, but I don't know. Her left leg looks normal, but she cannot use it either. What do you guys think? could they be both splayed? or fractured? is that even possible? other than that she looks fine, she eats a lot and poops normal too. 

As you can see in the picture below, when she lays down her right leg looks a bit crooked but her left leg looks normal. I also attached a video so you can see she that she cannot stand up but eats well.

Thank you in advance for the help!

link to video: https://youtu.be/ZZy7WTudQQk


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

I just want to add that I think she is very young, I just went to put some food for her and she "squeaked" while she pecked my hand. I also just noticed that her upper legs feel a little bit swollen especially the left one and also the bone protrudes a little bit on her back. Here's a pic (I moved the feathers so that it would be visible):


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Poor birdie! Pretty bird too. Thanks for helping her. Not sure from the photo what is wrong.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I've never dealt with splayed legs before. But if this was splayed legs, surely the bird would be able to move them? Otherwise he would never have been able to move around and grow to the size he is now.

Seems to me like both legs are broken, maybe recently. Is it possible to get him to a decent avian vet to have x-rays done?

The missing feathers in the second photo is probably from being pecked at by other pigeons.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe she hit them on a wire or something. This poor thing really needs a vet. She certainly can't live outside like that. If she can be helped that would be wonderful. If not, not a great life for her. If they are broken and it goes too long, they will heal wrong, and it doesn't take long.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

thank you guys for the help! I don't know what to do, vets are very expensive here, last time I spend over a $1000 with the pigeon that I found with the broken wing. I was looking for rescuers/rehabbers in my area but cannot find any and if I just take her to any vet she will be euthanized.

Does anyone know of a vet that can charge me a little bit less? I'm in Los Angeles but I am willing to drive this bird anywhere. 

It would be very sad to put this little girl down, she is very sweet! I think she deserves a second chance.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

That's really sad for her. Hope she gets some help from the vet, but yes they are quite expensive.
I have no idea of the vets there, someone should chime in.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Wish you were closer to me...am about four hours from you. Hoping someone will know a rescue. What part of LA are you in?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this little sweetie. The bird does need a vet asap. For now, keeping her alive and getting her healthy back is priority: 

I would give that bird a calcium/D3 supplement, hand/force feed-if it is not eating and provide a probiotic for now. Make sure to keep her on a heating pad, set on warm, with towel between bird and pad. 

Here is a link to our administrator's email, she may be able to locate some help for you: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=136 *


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am wondering if you are near TA Whatley who rescues pigeons. Thank you for posting the link, Skyeking!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cwebster said:


> Am wondering if you are near TA Whatley who rescues pigeons. Thank you for posting the link, Skyeking!


cwebster, that's a great question.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you everyone!! I have email TAWhatley as advised by you! will keep you guys updated. 

cwebster, I'm in Hollywood but I can drive this bird around if necessary. She is very sweet and is alert. It would be a shame to put her down just because of this. I think she would also make a great pet if you are interested 

Skyeking, yes I've been putting calcium in her water and she eats on her own. She is very alert too, but the poor thing is just laying down  it makes me sad, I have to put her food on the ground and I have to offer her water because she cannot move around too much.

It seems to me that she was able to walk at some point, because the bottom of her feet look a little dirty. 

If anyone knows of a vet that is somewhat affordable please let me know. Thank you all so much!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm hoping she can be helped, but if not, then I don't think it's fair to keep her like that. If she can't land safely then flying isn't safe. If she cannot walk at all, then she would be just sitting 24/7, which will create its own problems. If legs cannot be fixed, and her walking ability saved, then it may be kinder to let her go.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> I'm hoping she can be helped, but if not, then I don't think it's fair to keep her like that. If she can't land safely then flying isn't safe. If she cannot walk at all, then she would be just sitting 24/7, which will create its own problems. If legs cannot be fixed, and her walking ability saved, then it may be kinder to let her go.


Thank you Jay3! I think you are right, I don't think she can land safely like that. And it's sad to see her just laying all the time, she uses her wings to move around. It is hard to make a decision like this, especially when they look so healthy like this bird.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know what you mean, and I also know that some do not agree. I would like nothing more than to hear that she is getting better. I hate choosing to euthanize anything. But if after giving her a chance, and it doesn't work out well, you really need to put yourself in the birds place. Sitting alone all day and not being able to do anything. Having the poop that you are constantly sitting in, making raw sores on your bottom, which hurts just to have someone clean it off every day. Sometimes taking them out of their pain is kinder. 
A vet may be able to help if done right away. Maybe they can be set. Is that a possibility?


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> I know what you mean, and I also know that some do not agree. I would like nothing more than to hear that she is getting better. I hate choosing to euthanize anything. But if after giving her a chance, and it doesn't work out well, you really need to put yourself in the birds place. Sitting alone all day and not being able to do anything. Having the poop that you are constantly sitting in, making raw sores on your bottom, which hurts just to have someone clean it off every day. Sometimes taking them out of their pain is kinder.
> A vet may be able to help if done right away. Maybe they can be set. Is that a possibility?


that is what I wish I could do, but vets are so expensive. I don't have a lot of money to be spending so much  that is why I was looking for a rehabber that either has experience treating birds like this or that knows a vet that could charge me less.

how long does it take for the bone to set in place? i found her on Sat morning around 9:00am. If it's a fracture, do you think something can still be done?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hard to say when it actually happened. Have you heard back from Terry?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi JennyM, 
I know it is hard but pls wait for Terry's response. 
Thanks,


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi everyone, unfortunately I didn't hear from Terry, but because I was desperate and didn't know what to do, I contacted Palomacy. They were very nice and sent an email to a few rescuers/rehabbers in my area (Terry was included) and one of them responded! So at about 8:30pm we drove up to Ventura (which is about 1:30 mins away) and dropped off the little pigeon. It was a very sad moment for me as I was attached to her already lol but the rescuer was really nice and that made me feel a lot better!

She said the pigeon was young despite her size, that she was thin because most likely she had just left the nest and that her legs were either deformed by the way she had been laying on the nest (but not splayed like I thought) or had had an injury. She said that she will keep me updated and that I can text her anytime if I want to know how the bird is doing. She also assured me that she will not euthanize her and that I could adopt her later on (which I would love to do if I lived in a bigger place), find an adopter or that she will be happy to keep her! apparently she has a lot of disabled birds, including some blind ones. She was very nice and I think the bird is in good hands. 

Thank you everyone who helped me on this one!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

That's a great update. It seems she will be well cared there. Pls keep us updated when you hear back from that kind lady. Very happy for the bird. 
Thanks


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

I will, Kiddy!  thank you for the help and advise. It's so nice to see you here again!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for going out of your way to give her the best chance for a great future. Please do keep us updated.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Hope she can help her. Thanks for giving her that chance.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

JennyM, thank you for taking good care of the bird and getting her all the way to Ventura! Please let us know how she us doing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's odd. I did reply to your e-mail JennyM. Glad that you got the bird to Beth. She is a terrific rehabber.

Terry


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

TAWhatley said:


> That's odd. I did reply to your e-mail JennyM. Glad that you got the bird to Beth. She is a terrific rehabber.
> 
> Terry


omg Terry! You did reply to me!! I am sooo sorry, I just didn't realize your reply was going to go my MY email too! but it makes sense, I e-mailed you so of course I was going to get an e-mail back!! for some reason I thought I would receive a message on the forum! Thank you so much for offering to help and I'm very sorry I didn't get back to you, it was my fault.

I'm sorry everyone, Terry did email me back. I just didn't check that email where I got the reply.

I will keep you guys updated with this little girl  thank you again for helping me! I'm so grateful this community exists, many of us wouldn't know what to do without it.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Actually when you pm someone on PT, it goes to PT inbox but then they will be able to see only when log in here. So there is an email option where the message will reach others email id but in that case your email id will reflect as sender and display in others email inbox so they can reply back to your email id directly. 

Anyways, I am glad the bird is in very good hands as Terry confirms it as well.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

kiddy said:


> Actually when you pm someone on PT, it goes to PT inbox but then they will be able to see only when log in here. So there is an email option where the message will reach others email id but in that case your email id will reflect as sender and display in others email inbox so they can reply back to your email id directly.


*I actually posted the direct link to Terry's email, (not to her PM), to make sure she would get it right away. *


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Skyeking said:


> *I actually posted the direct link to Terry's email, (not to her PM), to make sure she would get it right away. *


Yeah it was a good idea but Jenny didn't know the reply will come to her email inbox so I explained the process. 
Anyways, Terry said Beth is one of the best rehabbers in area so the bird is very lucky. I pray now that she recovers and once again will fly free.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This all ended very well. I will say again, that Beth is the best of the best when it come to rehabbers. The bird is in very good hands.

A most sincere thank you to everyone who worked on getting this bird where it needed to be and most especially to Jenny!

Terry


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> I know what you mean, and I also know that some do not agree. I would like nothing more than to hear that she is getting better. I hate choosing to euthanize anything. But if after giving her a chance, and it doesn't work out well, you really need to put yourself in the birds place. Sitting alone all day and not being able to do anything. Having the poop that you are constantly sitting in, making raw sores on your bottom, which hurts just to have someone clean it off every day. Sometimes taking them out of their pain is kinder.
> A vet may be able to help if done right away. Maybe they can be set. Is that a possibility?


I have for close to two years (two years without two months) a pigeon with paralysed legs (initially a parese caused by coccidiosis, followed by anquilosis because of leg inactivity, which I could avoid by making some gymnastic but didn't know back then). I keep him / her (not sure about gender) in a transport cage 80 cm lon / 40 cm wide. He/she has sort of bandage with a thicker layer on belly and I used to let him/her fly outside and landing on the protected belly. He/she is healthy and now flies so good that I will not let do it in open spaces, as it can land on a high place(like the high store of a building) where I cannot have access and bring him/her back.

Ofcourse I could do more if I had time, like taking him/her outside in parks (there are splendid parks here in Timișoara) the bird look like feeling, if not happy, anyway ok.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> This all ended very well. I will say again, that Beth is the best of the best when it come to rehabbers. The bird is in very good hands.
> 
> Terry


*Thank you, Terry. Glad to hear. I hope we can get an update on how the bird is doing. *


----------



## richardatillich (Nov 17, 2020)

Skyeking said:


> *Thank you, Terry. Glad to hear. I hope we can get an update on how the bird is doing. *


how did this turn out? i have a pigeon with the same problem. i need help for this poor thing


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you start a new thread with a photo? That way you will get more responses.


----------



## Saumiya (Aug 8, 2021)

JennyM said:


> Thank you everyone!! I have email TAWhatley as advised by you! will keep you guys updated.
> 
> cwebster, I'm in Hollywood but I can drive this bird around if necessary. She is very sweet and is alert. It would be a shame to put her down just because of this. I think she would also make a great pet if you are interested
> 
> ...


_ Hi there, Am here for the same reason. Got a pigeon yesterday evening and the bird cant stand properly. Its trying and falling down. Today, he/she walked a bit towards backward and then fall down. Siting in her hand made nest and sitting there all the time. She is with me and I am trying to find out what happened to her and how can I treat.. Vets are expensive here as well.. So, I decided to use that money to buy medicines.. A person did donate some money to help this bird at the time of rescue._


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you start a new thread and post some photos?


----------

